# TA4F-XLR Connector to normal XLR



## jj3502 (Sep 3, 2009)

hi 

i have some wireless belt packs with TA4F-XLR connectors (i think) i what to make some leads so i can connect a normal XLR mic to them. but TA4F-XLR have 4 pins and normal XLR have 3 so how do i wire them? 
also were is the best place to by the stuff i need?

thanks in advance


----------



## howlingwolf487 (Sep 3, 2009)

Usually the user manual will have the pinout for the connector.

If not, check out the manufacturer's website for it - in this case, I believe we are talking about Shure beltpacks.

Since it's kind of hidden on Shure's website, this should be the right picture.

Signal +/-..............XLR(F) Pin 2 - TA4F Pin 3 

Shield....................XLR(F) Pins 1 & 3 - TA4F Pin 1


----------



## NickJones (Sep 3, 2009)

If it's the type I'm thinking about, it's for lappel mics and therefore probably won't have enough power to drive a 58 or anything, I might be wrong,
The pin out for the Shure ones at least can be found here
Nick


----------



## museav (Sep 3, 2009)

What brand and model or body pack? I'm lazy, so if it is a Shure system I'd just get this, Shure - Accessories - WA310 Microphone Cable rather than dealing with having to solder TA4F connectors and trying to make my own adapter cables. Note that these do not provide phantom power, it is pretty typical that you may have to provide an external phantom power supply for condenser mics.


----------



## mbenonis (Sep 3, 2009)

Wireless mic elements require a power source, and it is NOT compatible with Phantom power. This bias power is usually indicated in the microphone specifications. Shure makes an adapter for their mics, and most other companies do as well (or offer versions designed for wired use). Unless you're up to building a power supply for your mics, I suggest just buying the right thing to start off.


----------



## jj3502 (Sep 3, 2009)

the mics i what to connect don't need phantom power, there are normal stage hand-held mics
this is for school, so it will probably will be beter to get the adapter museav suggested instead of me making some cables


----------



## mbenonis (Sep 4, 2009)

mbenonis said:


> Wireless mic elements require a power source, and it is NOT compatible with Phantom power. This bias power is usually indicated in the microphone specifications. Shure makes an adapter for their mics, and most other companies do as well (or offer versions designed for wired use). Unless you're up to building a power supply for your mics, I suggest just buying the right thing to start off.



Mike read FAIL. You want to go the other way...  It's totally do-able; wire it up like the Shure guitar cable (you should be able to find directions in the manual somewhere). I can;t remember off the top of my head how it's wired, but I have done it before.


----------



## Chris15 (Sep 5, 2009)

NickJones said:


> If it's the type I'm thinking about, it's for lappel mics and therefore probably won't have enough power to drive a 58 or anything, I might be wrong,
> The pin out for the Shure ones at least can be found here
> Nick



Nick, the 58 is a dynamic mic and does not require phantom. It generates a voltage based on the pressure changes on it's diaphragm moving in a magnetic field, a completely passive process...


museav said:


> Note that these do not provide phantom power, it is pretty typical that you may have to provide an external phantom power supply for condenser mics.



As was done for things like the Asian Games in Doha in '06. It's easy enough to do it with a custom "Y split", but if you don't know how to do it, you will have issues. Alternately use a battery powered preamp that will supply phantom inline...


----------

